# Windows Server 2012R2 Foundation Domain Question



## trunks123 (Sep 17, 2014)

I just purchased a new Server from Dell and I asked the sales guy the following question on an email I am waiting for a reply, but I would really like to know the answer. PLEASE HELP!!!


Nathan,


It is very important I know this. I purchased this server with Windows Server 2012R2 Foundation Edition,Factory Installed, No Media, 2 Socket.


I need to know if 1st this server can Act as Stand Alone Domain Controller which I need since I will have 5 PCs. I read this on Microsoft website and it is confusing me. If I can not set up a Domain Controller on this server, I need help. I called tech support but they are of no use, since they keep transferring me back and forth. reading this I understand that I cant because the server will restart itself, is this correct?


Domain requirements
Must be the root domain controller in a domain that has no trusts at the root of the forest. This condition is temporarily allowed for migrations, but if persistent, the system will be forced to restart.

Found it here on this Microsoft Website

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj679892.aspx




Also,


If by any chance I am not allowed to Create a Domain Controller? Can I Downgrade to Windows server 2008 using a Copy that I have? Do I have the rights to downgrade my Server?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

With Windows Server 2012, yes, you can make this server a domain controller.

Here is a Microsoft Technet article providing step-by-step instructions on how to do this (along with pictures).

It's pretty easy. :up:


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes it can support ADDS services.
For a complete edition comparison, see http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=41703


----------

